# Extreme anxiety and leaky gas at the dentist



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

So basically, I get diarrhea when I'm nervous. And I get nervous every time I go to the dentist. This is a killer combo for someone who suffers from leaky gas. (which I would describe as gas related incontinence) I'm pretty sure I'm their least favorite patient at this point. Not that I blame her, but the hygienist doesn't even talk to me anymore. I did however notice one of her coworkers try to sniff me as I left the office one day. Good times. I can't wait to go back next week for a cleaning.

Any thoughts or advice on my predicament?


----------



## feelinggross (Aug 21, 2018)

I've found if everything's completely emptied out of my system I have significantly less gas incontinence. So I usually spend the day before big events starving myself and drinking only water







really not healthy but it makes a big difference...

How did your dentist appt end up going?


----------



## B1acksheep (May 16, 2021)

This issue for me started why back in High School and has affected my entire life every sense.

I know what you mean when it comes to all of the negative encounters over the years. The

Doctors so far just seem to be clueless about what to do for me. Hang in There.


----------



## ummmmmmwhatnow (Jul 28, 2021)

lone_wolf777 said:


> So basically, I get diarrhea when I'm nervous. And I get nervous every time I go to the dentist. This is a killer combo for someone who suffers from leaky gas. (which I would describe as gas related incontinence) I'm pretty sure I'm their least favorite patient at this point. Not that I blame her, but the hygienist doesn't even talk to me anymore. I did however notice one of her coworkers try to sniff me as I left the office one day. Good times. I can't wait to go back next week for a cleaning.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice on my predicament?


As someone who has spent hundreds of 9 hour days being slated in offices, I respectfully say just go to the dentist and leak gas... it's once a year at the dentist at most right?


----------



## andrewmorras (Oct 16, 2021)

I don't understand at all how a doctor can be so intolerant of his patient, and it doesn't matter if it's a dentist or a therapist. I am sorry that you have encountered such behavior on the part of the medical staff in your address. I think it's completely unacceptable. If I were you, I would look for a more tolerant clinic and a specialist, but at the same time I would improve my dental care at home. I don't mean that you should not go to the doctor, but, believe me, a good home care will reduce this need for you. I personally use waterpik wp-660 after basic care, and the need to visit a specialist has decreased dramatically. I hope that you will not have similar situations again, all the best to you


----------

